# First time open carry



## Luke7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I am 17 years old, soon to be 18. I live in Wisconsin (an open carry state) and im going to carry regardless to what people say about my age. However I want to make sure that I do it correctly. Im not trying to draw unwanted attention to myself. Im not one of those people that just want to work people (and police) up and catch it on video. The reason I have to OC (in order) is A. To protect myself in any and every situation and, B. To exercise my 2nd ammendment right. 

I have fired probably around 1000 or so rounds out of multiple hand guns, consisting mostly of 9mm and 22lr. I have also fired larger hand guns. I have grown up around guns all my life and would consider my self to be pretty good when it comes to shooting and handling firearms. However I have much to learn, thats why I have turned to this forum. For the past few weeks I have been doing more and more research on OC and CC and have been looking into purchasing a hand gun (through my father due to the age requirement). I have also been thinking more about handling myself while carrying a weapon. For example how to not draw unwanted attention. I have a few questions about open carry and the correct weapon, and how to act when people ask you questions, allong with confrontations with the police. 

1. What type of weapon would you recommend for somone with a relatively cheap budget say $500. 
2. What type of holster is best for protecting against someone reaching for my weapon
3. How should I dress, and act while carrying. (I would consider myself mature for my age)
4. What type if training classes would you recommend 
5. Aside from being extremely polite how should I act when confronted by a normal person, and/or a police officer. 

Like I mentioned earlier I know there is a lot if controversy around such a young man carrying a weapon. But I feel that with more practice I will be ready to OC and protect myself as well as exercising my rights as an American citizen. Any and all feed back is welcome, and negative responses are expect...


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My advise would be that you follow the law. I know in Ohio you must be 21 to own a handgun. You may think your ready to walk around with a loaded weapon and you may well be, but in the eyes of the law your not ready. You could end up getting yourself and whoever purchases the handgun for you in big trouble. You would put yourself at risk of not being able to legally carry a firearm ever again. 

I certainly don't want to discourage you from shooting and learning about firearms but you to do it within the scope of the law.


----------



## Luke7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks @rustygun, but if im correct you can own a hand gun at 18 but not buy one. Correct me if im wrong but I believe thats how it works.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Check your state law to verify... in MI you need to be 21 to purchase from an FFL dealer, but you can purchase from an independent party (person to person sale) at the age of 18.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, hopefully we can assist you...

As far as what kind to carry... that all depends on if you feel comfortable with a striker fired pistol, prefer a safety or want a double action... etc, etc.

If you choose to carry, you WILL draw attention whether you seek it or not. As far as attire, dress so the holster and firearm are exposed. If it's partially covered (concealed), say by an untucked shirt, you have just went from open carry to concealed carry and are going to be breaking the law. No half tucked holsters either... it must be completely exposed.

I'd suggest taking a handgun course that incorperates drawing the pistol so you can learn the "Do's & Don'ts" with an experienced instructor watching and critiquing you. Practice what you learn during class and ask questions if you're unsure about anything.

Learn about weapon retention techniques and make sure your friends are not grabbing at it or fooling around. At your age, carrying a firearm is risky business and i'd be lying if I told you it was a good idea. 

I'll try to get to more of your questions in a bit.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Learn and understand the law in your state. You firearm is for DEADLY FORCE situations... not for intimidation or because you got punched in the face at a party. 

YOUR LIFE MUST BE AT RISK... and you need to be able to articulate (explain thoroughly) what caused to to either display or fire your firearm. 

You must avoid trouble at all costs and use common sense where you are carrying. Expect your friends to possibly look for trouble knowing one of their friends is armed... as an LEO I see it all the time.

Make sure you think these things through... it's a HUGE responsibility to carry a firearm OC or CCW. Just because the average law abiding citizen can carry a firearm in your state dosen't mean everyone should. 

Not everyone is up for the responsibility or takes time to train & be proficient.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Luke.

Sorry to have to say it, but a lot of those who are members here will not open carry if they have a choice. The reasons are pretty simple really. First it is not a good idea to draw attention to yourself. Second, what are you going to do when a bad guy decides to take the gun from you? Third, a lot of people are ignorant of your second amendment rights and will call the police on you even when you are obeying the law. 

GW


----------



## Luke7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you for the help everybody. Like I mentioned i have a couple months before 18, so that means I have plenty of time to practice. It also goves me more time to figure out what to say to a person or police officer, and learn all the state laws. I understand pretty much everything these previous posts mention however i am also looking fir any recommendations on a medium seized hand gun. Any recommendations will be well considered.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You mentioned that you are from Wisconsin, I am in Eau Claire, how about you?

GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Going back to recommendations... it depends what you like, experience with what you've already tried and what feels natural in your hand.

Some like polymer guns and others stand by their all metal guns... striker fired or hammer fired... full size, compact, subcompact.... is magazine capacity important?... single stack or double stack? 

We can recommend our picks or favorites, but that dosen't necessarily mean it is the right choice for you.

Not the answer you were looking for probably. 






So... here's a list of my picks:

Sig P320 compact (striker)
Glock 19 (striker)
M&P 9C (striker)
Beretta 92 series (DA/SA)
Sig P226 series (DA/SA)
CZ 75 BD (all steel DA/SA)
Kahr CW9 (striker)

Any of these will last a long, long time if maintained and will serve you well.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

We didn't even get to caliber, lol.... .380's, 9mm, 40cal, 45ACP, 357 Sig, .50AE or 10mm.

That's an entire thread by itself that has been covered to exhaustion in previous threads... use the search function to locate em'... plus the dozens of 1st time buyer threads.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I would suggest a basic handgun handling/use class, even if you know everything in the class, it gives you written authentication of it.
Look for classes that include laws pertaining to handgun carry and use. Firing your weapon will change your life in ways you cannot begin to imagine.
READ up on weapons carry. The Law of Self Defense http://www.amazon.com/Law-Self-Defe...437265878&sr=1-1&keywords=law+of+self+defense

Haven't read this one yet: AFTERMATH: Lessons In-Self Defense: What To Expect When the Shooting Stops http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1511434651?ref_=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_2_dp

Deadly Force: Understanding Your Right to Self Defense Deadly Force: Understanding Your Right to Self Defense: Massad Ayoob, Jeff Weiner: 9781440240614: Amazon.com: Books
*** Massad Ayoob (an American LEO) has many excellent educational books out there.

No matter what your age, no alcohol in you while carrying. Stay out of bars (guns are illegal in bars in some states)
You are held to a higher standard of responsibility. YOU need to be situationally aware of your surroundings and AVOID situations where there's any possibility of ending up in a situation where you might have to draw your weapon.'You are not automatically presumed innocent if you draw and/or fire your weapon.
You may end up on trial and it will depend on who's attorney tells the better story: yours or the Prosecuting attorney (who might be running for political office and want the publicity of a good case).

If you review the full evidence of the George Zimmerman trial, there's no doubt of his justification in the use of his gun for self defense. The governor had a political agenda and appointed a special attorney to get a conviction against G.Z. The family hired an advertising agency to put a spin on their son's "Innocence"
You can still potentially be sued in civil court even if you are found innocent in criminal court.
Stay smart, don't let it happen to you.
The question, if you carry a weapon for self defense, is not "When can I shoot"; the question is "When SHOULD I shoot"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I feel somehow that I should chime in on this, but *TAPnRACK*'s Post #6, *goldwing*'s Post #7, and *BackyardCowboy*'s Post #12 have already said everything that needed to be said.

Their comments may not be the help that you wanted, or expected, but it is the very best help that you will ever get.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are located in Milwaukee be aware that many of the Milwaukee police officers are not friendly towards open or concealed carry..... The Milwaukee Chief of Police feels the citizens of Milwaukee should not carry..... He constantly advocates for tougher gun control laws.......

Wisconsin law allows 18 year old's to own a handgun/long gun........

Check out the S&W Shield(9mm or .40 caliber)

Be sure to get a good retention holster

When open carrying you have to be totally in tune with your surrounding... That means 100% of the time not 75 or 80%


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

There's a thread in here from another member who drew his weapon in a road rage situation. 
HE was charged. Case was eventually dropped, last I knew was still waiting to get his permit back.
Spent thousands on attorney fees, and yet he didn't fire.
If he had fired, would be 10s to 100 thousands of dollars and might not have 'gotten off''


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Wanting to open carry, yet don't want to draw attention to yourself... !!
Sure sounds like you want to 'open carry' to show off....(I have a pistol strapped to my side, so don't phuck with me)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Luke7 said:


> Thanks @rustygun, but if im correct you can own a hand gun at 18 but not buy one. Correct me if im wrong but I believe thats how it works.


In my state, you can purchase, own, and carry a handgun at 18. The purchase can only be from a private sale (an FFL purchase is not allowed until you are 21). You can also receive a handgun as a gift or through an inheritance. As for carry, you cannot apply for a concealed carry permit (called a CHP here) until you are 21 so you would have to openly carry it if you are going to carry under 21 years of age.

Carefully check with the laws of your state, a good source would be the Wisconsin forum at opencarry.org. I will not offer any opinions as to open vs concealed carry as I deem that the purview of the individual. I will tell you that I openly carried in my state for 7 1/2 years on a daily basis without problem.... I now conceal almost exclusively.

Learn the laws of your state and discuss this issue with others on the above website to see how those in your state view open carry. Others on this thread have already offered salient advice so I see no need for me to offer mine. The only reason I mentioned what is legal in my state is due to the fact that I don't know the laws in your state.

I would only add as a reinforcement to what has already been written that you do your homework first. Learn the laws of your state as they apply to the carry and use of a firearm. And I don't mean from website commando faux attorneys. Know what you're getting into before you take this decision. Do not let inexperience be your guide in any of this... knowledge is your friend.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Luke7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the advice! The reason i turned to this forum is to learn before i go out and do, so to speak. As for where i live, i live in waukesha (1 county over from Milwaukee). I have seen probably about 7-8 people OC'ing however i have never asked about the state laws. From what i understand though is the cops are a little nicer here than Milwaukee (for good reasons) i know that most people here wouldn't open carry if they had the choice but neither would i. The only reason im not CC'ing is because you have to be 21 to apply for a permit. Unlike some of the comments say my intentions are, i really would like to draw as little attention as possible....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Open carrying in a city residential environment is not recommended by me, IMO. Especially if you feel the area is an undesirable area.

If you're on your own land, or live in a rural area, ocing is great.

You mention practice, practice is fine. But you cannot practice certain encounters. 
It's not the police you'll have to worry about.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

You are going to draw attention and will have the cops stopping you. Listen to the advice given to you. It is not worth OC"ing. Do it in the woods somewhere.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd suggest stopping by your local police department and speak to someone there, like a Sargent and just chat about your thoughts/concerns and about open carry.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I'd suggest stopping by your local police department and speak to someone there, like a Sargent and just chat about your thoughts/concerns and about open carry.


It's called suicide by police!
:smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> It's called suicide by police!
> :smt033


I meant BEFORE he open carries. :goofy:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I meant BEFORE he open carries.


Lol, I know,:smt033

Kidding aside , It's a great piece of advice . 
I think you'll leave the police department with a great mindset. 
Instead of , or combined with Internet advice.


----------

